# How do you know when it's time to leave?



## colorado2009 (Jun 15, 2011)

My husband and I have been married for two years and it has been rocky to say the least. We have ongoing problems with trust and honesty as my husband has hidden money from me and then has lied about it again and again after he gets caught. This has happened at least three times and always at the worst times....right after he lost job and now, right after I just lost my father. We do not have a sexual relationship and have only had sex twice since being married. We have gone to counseling since before we were married and things get better for a while and then go back downhill. We bicker alot but yet still love each other. I'm wondering at what point do I just say that it's enough and leave?? I'm 36 and really want kids and hate to waste time on something that might be too broken to fix.


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

you got married..... why? 
(ie: Before marriage - sex more than 1x a year? bickered a lot? knew him how long? Did he hide money before you got hitched?)


----------



## colorado2009 (Jun 15, 2011)

I didn't know about the any of the lies before we were married and we had a sex life. There was some fighting but most of the that was the stress of having a sick father and preparing for a marriage. It just seems to get worse every month since we've been married.


----------



## Betty Betty (Apr 13, 2011)

If you are not happy with the relationship you need to evaluate what is most important. Money, Lifestyle, values/morals, sex, and family. You should meet up on more of these than not. A loving caring spouse should help and support you through bad times and be there to share the good ones. You need to be able to count on him and trust him. If you don't have that your don't have a marriage.


----------

